# Recommend a record for Schumann Violin Concerto



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

To me, this is still pretty much the greatest violin concerto of them all. But which recording to get? I'm looking for unrestrained drama and tragic heroism... but no saccharine. Like black coffee, with no milk or sugar!


----------

